# [Solved] Portage: Emerge Ausgabe fehlerhaft ?

## marc

Hallo.

Ich habe auf meinem neuen Rechner ein neues Gentoo aufgesetzt und möchte nun KDE installieren, derzeit habe ich nur meine Konsole.

Sobald man etwas emergen will und die angezeigte Liste länger ist als darstellbar, kann man das eigentlich wunderbar 'pagen' mit "less".

Seltsamerweise funktioniert das mit emerge überhaupt nicht. Es scheint so als emerge bei einem Fehler keine oder nur falsche Ausgaben erzeugt.

emerge kdebase-startkde | less

landet auf der letzten Seite und lässt sich auch nicht mehr scrollen. Die Fehlermeldungen kann ich ja dann nicht sehen.

Wenn ich versuche alles in eine Datei zu schreiben

emerge kdebase-startkde >> hierhin.txt

dann steht dort nur ' emerge kdebase-startkde ' drin, und sonst nichts.

Stimmt da was mit 'emerge' nicht? Im Moment bin ich völlig ratlos!

Beim emerge ohne Fehlermeldung funktioniert es.

X86_64 multilib

Gruß.Last edited by marc on Mon Feb 08, 2010 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

fehler werden nach stderr (Ausgabe stream für Fehler) ausgegeben. über pipe bzw. > wird aber nur die stdout(Ausgabe stream für die normalen ausgaben des Programms) umgeleitet.

Um beide Ausgabestreams in eine Datei zu bekommen schreibst du folgendes:

```
<befehl> &> <datei>
```

das &> sagt der Shell, dass beide Ausgabestreams umgeleitet werden sollen.

Wenn du beide Ausgaben über das pipe symbol weiterleiten willst scheibst du folgendes:

```
<befehl> 2>&1 | <befehl2>
```

über 2>&1 wird der Shell mitgeteilt, dass die Ausgaben vom stderr nach stdout umgeleitet werden sollen.

Um nur die Meldungen von stderr in eine Datei umzuleiten wird mit folgendem befehl gemacht:

2>

Und noch etwas lektüre falls meine Erklärung nicht ganz verständlich sein sollte  :Wink: 

http://suse-linux-faq.koehntopp.de/q/q-shell-redirect.html

----------

## marc

Ich kenne das zwar, doch hatte ich das Problem bei Portage noch nie.

Entweder hat emerge 'früher' die Fehler nicht nach stderr umgeleitet oder mir ist das noch nie passiert  :Smile: 

Daran hatte ich heute Nacht aber auch nicht gedacht.

Ich fange jetzt beide Streams ab.

Danke für die Antwort  :Smile: 

Gruß.

----------

